# Futterboot



## fisherman97 (21. November 2012)

Hallo und freundliche Gruese aus dem Bastelkeller,

ich wollte mir ein Futterboot zulegen, bis ich die Wucherpreise der Anbieter von fertigen Geraeten sah. 

Jetzt habe ich beschlossen, mir selbst ein futterboot zu bauen. Nach mehreren Stunden vor dem PC hatte ich den Plan, dass es ein Katamaran werden soll.
Dr soll insgesamt 60 cm lang werden, 40 cm breit und 25 cm hoch.
In den Seiten des Katamarans soll der Motor und die Steuerung untergebracht sein. IN dem Mittelteil soll das Futter seinen Platz finden. Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung im Modellbau und wollte daher euch fragen,
IP ihr wisst was ich fuer einen Motor brauche. Das Boot wiegt spaeter ca. 3 kg (mit Futter) und mein Budget liegt bei ca. 100 Euro.

Danke im Foraus fuer eure Antworten,
und Petri Heil


----------



## Dr.Becks (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

ich werd mir nächstes Jahr auch eins bauen aber eher für waller montagen. 

ich würde an deiner Stelle nach einem gebrauchten rc Boot suchen von dem du die Komponenten verwenden kannst. wichtig ist die Funke und der Empfänger, den es müssen 6 Kanäle sein. mit 100 Euro wirst du wohl nicht hi kommen.


----------



## Dr.Becks (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RC-ferngeste..._FerngesteuertesSpielzeug&hash=item416b9dd21c


z.b von sowas die Elektronik, aber ich denke der wird für flies Gewässer etwas zu schwach sein


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*



Dr.Becks schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/RC-ferngesteuertes-Schiff-Silencer-Boot-Schlepper-Kutte-/280978379292?pt=DE_Allesf%C3%BCrKind_Spielzeug_FerngesteuertesSpielzeug&hash=item416b9dd21c
> 
> 
> z.b von sowas die Elektronik, aber ich denke der wird für flies Gewässer etwas zu schwach sein



Ich wollt doch nicht viel Zeit investieren und dann die E-Komponeten aus nem Stück Chinadreck ausbauen?#q#q#q

Viel Spass


----------



## Dr.Becks (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

es war ein reines Beispiel, aber für 100 Euro kann man nicht viel kaufen. 

bei dem Boot das ich plane kostet der Motor samt Regler schon über 100, meine Funke die ich eigentlich fürs heli fliegen nutze kostet 170, dann braucht man noch ein servo zum lenken Ca. 20 und einen um das Futter abzuwerfen nochmal Ca.20 natürlich braucht man auch ein Empfänger lass mich lügen Ca. 60 Akku Ca. 30 und das ist nur die Elektronik. 

wenn man das alles sehr viel billiger kauft ist es auch China Dreck


----------



## Hecht69 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

bei gebrauchten sachen kommste mit 100 euro hin nur den Akku würde ich neu nehmen 4 kannal anlage reicht aus nimm 2,4 Ghz aber wenn du eh keine erfahrung im modelbau hast sieht es schlecht aus,ich habe schon einige Futterboote gebaut alle mit einen 600 Motor der hatt genung leistung mfg


----------



## Dr.Becks (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

hab ich ein denk Fehler Kanal eins und zwei sind vor und zurück. Kanal drei und vier sind für Links und rechts, aber wie wird abgeworfen? rückwärts weg und dafür abwerfen oder wie?

Gut ich muss sagen die Komponenten die ich verbauen werde sind schon etwas übertrieben aber ich bin halt Modellbauer und brauch da bisle mehr Power.


----------



## Hecht69 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*



Dr.Becks schrieb:


> es war ein reines Beispiel, aber für 100 Euro kann man nicht viel kaufen.
> 
> bei dem Boot das ich plane kostet der Motor samt Regler schon über 100, meine Funke die ich eigentlich fürs heli fliegen nutze kostet 170, dann braucht man noch ein servo zum lenken Ca. 20 und einen um das Futter abzuwerfen nochmal Ca.20 natürlich braucht man auch ein Empfänger lass mich lügen Ca. 60 Akku Ca. 30 und das ist nur die Elektronik.
> 
> wenn man das alles sehr viel billiger kauft ist es auch China Dreck


 Du übertreibst aber ich mach schon ewig modelbau Fliege auch Heli und Flugmodel und Boote baue ich auch,man brauch kein servo im Futterboot für 20 euro da reicht eins für 8 von Graupner und regler und Motor für 100 euro auch schwachsin selbst ein Brushless Motor mit regler bekommste für 40 euro,ist aber gar nicht nötig denn es reicht ein ganz normaler oder willste mit den Boot rennen fahren


----------



## Hecht69 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

4 kanal zb Kanal 1 Fahrten regler vor und zu rück     kanal 2 Lenkservo rechts lings kanal 3 Futterklape auf zu    und kanal 4   zb eine schlepkupplung auf und zu    allso 4 kanal haste 4 funktionen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Wieviel wollten hier eigentlich schon eins bauen und wieviel haben letztendlich eins gebaut? Also ein funktionierendes mein ich


----------



## Hecht69 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Du hast echt keine Ahnung von der sache


----------



## Hecht69 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

ja eben, ich habe ca 50 Stück gebaut für kolegen usw und die Funktionieren alle noch


----------



## Hecht69 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*



Dr.Becks schrieb:


> hab ich ein denk Fehler Kanal eins und zwei sind vor und zurück. Kanal drei und vier sind für Links und rechts, aber wie wird abgeworfen? rückwärts weg und dafür abwerfen oder wie?
> 
> Gut ich muss sagen die Komponenten die ich verbauen werde sind schon etwas übertrieben aber ich bin halt Modellbauer und brauch da bisle mehr Power.


Du hast echt keine Ahnung von der sache


----------



## Dr.Becks (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

wie geschrieben ich brauch Power.

mit den Kanälen hast du vollkommen recht hatte ein denk Fehler. sorry 

bei einem so kleinen Motor reicht ein 8 Euro servo aber für die Futter Luke würde ich ein grösseren verbauen. den wenn man echt mal eine schwere montage ausbringen will braucht er schon Kraft.


----------



## Hecht69 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Kommt immer da rauf an wie man die Futterluke macht bei meinen Boot zb kippt die Luke nicht ab allso brauch ich kein digi servo was 10 kilo oder mehr bringt bei mit geht nur die Klappe auf und da reicht ein standart servo


----------



## Hecht69 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

was hatt denn das eigentlich mit den motor zu tun


----------



## Dr.Becks (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

wie auch geschrieben das wird mein Boot. für ein normales futterboot das kein spass machen muss hab ich ein billig Boot vorgeschlagen zum ausschlachten. (das Boot soll aber kein kauf Tipp sein sondern eine Anregung wie man alle Bauteile auf einmal bekommt)


----------



## Hecht69 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

allso bauste ein spass Boot und kein Futterboot oder beides? was soll da für ein motort rein und was für ein Bootskörper soll es sein


----------



## Dr.Becks (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

ja stimmt mit der eigentlicher Frage hat es nichts mehr zu tun. Es ist durch Post 4 und 5 etwas vom Thema abgewichen und das tut mir auch leid um den themen ersteller.

fangen wir am besten von vorn an 

um etwas zum Motor zu sagen sollte man etwas mehr über das bis jetzt  vorhandene Material wissen.


----------



## Hecht69 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

na was hasste denn schon alles


----------



## fisherman97 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

Also ich waere euch richtig dankbar wenn ihr mir sagen koennt, Wasser ich alles brauche, das es faehrt und mir sagen koennt von welcher Firma die Teile sind. 
Und Wasser ich fuer eine Steuerung einbauen soll.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*



fisherman97 schrieb:


> Also ich waere euch richtig dankbar wenn ihr mir sagen koennt, Wasser ich alles brauche, das es faehrt und mir sagen koennt von welcher Firma die Teile sind.
> Und Wasser ich fuer eine Steuerung einbauen soll.
> 
> Danke im Voraus



Also Du hast dir schon Gedanken gemacht wie groß es sein soll. Soweit so gut. Um die andere Sachen solltest Du dir auch selber mal Gedanken machen. Vielleicht auch mal die Suche bemühen. Desweiteren gibt es auch Schiffsmodellbauforen wo ab und an auch solche Fragen kommen.
Bei deinem jetzigen Wissensstand würde ich dir stark empfehlen ein gebrauchtes Modellschiff abzuändern. Aber selbst dafür muss man sich schon mal einlesen, wenn man Modellbau noch nie gemacht hat.


----------



## wusel345 (22. November 2012)

*AW: Futterboot*

moin fisherman97,

ich stimme Bulettenbär zu. Hab früher  selber Modellbau (Heringslogger/Kutter mit allem Schnickschnack) betrieben und habe Lehrgeld zahlen müssen. Ich dachte auch, so schwer kann es nicht sein, habe mich aber getäuscht. Es kommt auf so viele Faktoren an, die zusammenspielen und zusammen passen  müssen, da sonst die Lage des Schiffes im Wasser nicht optimal ist und event. der Kahn absäuft. 

Wie willst du den Rumpf fertigen? Nimmst du einen Fertigrumpf oder formst du ihn aus GFK selber usw.

Schiffsmodellbau hört sich einfach an, aber so einfach ist es nicht. Glaube mir. Als Unerfahrener spar dir Geld zusammen und kauf dir ein gebrauchtes Futterboot. Sparst dir viel Stress (wenn was nicht passt), Ärger (wenns nicht läuft) und Arbeit (denn Arbeit ist es).

Da dein Budget bei 100 Euro liegt kannst es meiner Meinung nach eh knicken. Da kommt nichts vernünftiges zusammen. Ich habe damals und das gebe ich ehrlich zu erstmal ca. 150.- DM in den Sand gesetzt, weil ich die falschen Materialien gekauft und auch noch falsch bearbeitet hatte. Damals gab es noch kein I-Net, um was nachzuschalgen.


----------



## Rutenbeiser (19. März 2013)

*AW: Futterboot*

Futterboot selber gebaut und das für keine 100,00 €
ist Ferngesteuert, reichweite 200 Meter, Futterkorb für 1 K.G. futter.
Futterkorb endleren per Fernsteuerung oder auch mechanisch.
zur sicherheit habe ich noch eine Sicherungleine um alles ohne fernbedinung an Land zu bekommen.
Fotos kann zugesand werden.


----------



## michneu (19. März 2013)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo, will jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Futterboot gebaut, muss aber zugeben dass ich die Fernsteuerung + Empfänger zu Hause rumliegen hatte.
Habe den Rumpf aus KG Rohren aus dem Baumarkt in Katamaranform gebaut, die Futtklappe ist ebenfalls ein KG Rohr mit einem Scharnier und Klappe.
Als Antrieb habe ich eine 12V Wasserpumpe (z.b Campingzubehör) genommen, diese sind recht günstig zu bekommen und haben meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil dass sie wie eine Art Jetantrieb (ohne Schraube wo sich die Schnur verheddern kann) funktioniern. Es ist zwar keine Rakete im Wasser aber es bewegt sich doch 
Als Stromversorgung nehme ich einen kleine 12V Blei Akku (3,6Ah) und ich habe mir für 20€ ein Solarpanel mit Laderegler gegönnt mit dem ich es am Wasser aufladen kann
Das teuerste war der Fahrtregler für die "Wasserpumpe" ca. 40€|uhoh:
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe kann ich Bilder davon einstellen wenn es gewünscht wird.

Petri


----------



## donak (19. März 2013)

*AW: Futterboot*

^^

Mich würde es interessieren. Wäre nett wenn du was posten könntest.


----------



## krekka (20. März 2013)

*AW: Futterboot*

Also, nachdem ich 200€ in den Sand gesetzt hab beim Selbstbau, weil ich den rumpf aus falschen material gebaut hab und dann das falsche servo , und funkanlage gekauft hab, hab ich mir einfach ein Carpmadness Futterboot Bausatz gehohlt, den kanste nach videoanleitung zusammenbauen und ist top^^


----------

